# Sandpaper organization



## The100road (Jun 30, 2019)

I typically buy the 3” x 9” assortment of sandpaper 120 grit - 3000 grit and then cut them into 1” x 3” pieces as I need them. 

I’d like to make a sandpaper organizer in my shop. I was thinking something like the old time card slots. 

What all do you use to organize your sandpaper. Looking for some ideas. Let’s see some pictures. 

Thanks!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2019)

The100road said:


> I was thinking something like the old time card slots.


I have a paper holder somewhat like that. It sucks. It gets filled up with woodchip/dust, and the paper curls over....
I need a better system too....
where's my popcorn n soda?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2019)

found it....
ok...go.


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 30, 2019)

I use this one...

And, this one...

And, the top left drawer on this one for automotive grade high grit sheets... 

Not what you were looking for I know, but I find the rolls much more efficient for the stuff you use up the most. Automotive grade papers I'm like you, quarter fold the sheet, then cut strips.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 30, 2019)

Here is what I use for stripes and discs. From 60 to 3000 grit. Keep it handy next to lathe. I have drawer and several boxes of paper to replenish my supply next to the lathe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2019)

I've been looking around and found this page,

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 30, 2019)

I would like to make something like this for the shop, but add doors on the front so all the shelves inside don't collect dust. I would also like to make a smaller version for the turning area - and that one would have some small drawers for smaller pieces, cut to size for use in turning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 30, 2019)

So many sizes of sandpaper anymore to fit so many different tools. I haven't figured this one out yet myself. Like some of the suggestions above! Chuck


----------



## Rocking RP (Jun 30, 2019)

Bought an inexpensive machinist toolbox at HF. I use it for my 2 & 3 inch round discs. I do not have them labeled, but have them organized left to right top to bottom. 3" on left half and 2" on right. For my sheets I use hanging file folders. The plastic drawers stack. Have them currently unstacked.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 30, 2019)

Abrasive storage:

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 5, 2019)

at work (don't tell anyone) but I found a used metal filing organizer; about 6 slots in it. You, one of those that goes with the old government metal desks?? Had the holes to mount on the wall and I did. Even fits the plastic container of 5 inch diameter, round, random orbit sheets.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mark. (Jul 6, 2019)

No pictures but I also find that a filling cabinet works great. In it I use the alphabetical invoice filling section. Works great for me & no curling of the paper.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 6, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> at work (don't tell anyone) but I found a used metal filing organizer; about 6 slots in it. You, one of those that goes with the old government metal desks?? Had the holes to mount on the wall and I did. Even fits the plastic container of 5 inch diameter, round, random orbit sheets.


Picture? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 6, 2019)

My overall organization of sandpaper sucks, with the exception of the 1/8 sheet size I use for most all my sanding of turnings. 
The case is from Harbor Freight so you know the quality is second to none. 
It gets the job done!
The foam sanding pad is one I got with a set of fine micromesh sheets. For sanding on the lathe, it can’t be beat in my opinion, as it gives just enough to follow contours and fits the width of 1/8 sheets perfectly. You can buy the pad alone at places that sell Micromesh, I think I got my extras at Packard.


 






Here’s link to Packard for the pad. It looks like a square block, which is fine if you want control over size.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 7, 2019)

Better late than ever??


----------

